
Show HN: I trained a recurrent neural network in JavaScript to draw dick doodles - RichardRNN
https://github.com/dickrnn/dickrnn.github.io/blob/master/README.md
======
RichardRNN
Browser Demo: [https://dickrnn.github.io/](https://dickrnn.github.io/)

------
nyootron
This is hilarious! So is your username!

